# Defender w/Magwell grips



## azranger (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a Defender in the shop getting a S&A Magwell and would love to put a nice pair of Coco Bolo/Rosewood grips on it. I undersrtand due to the magwell my new grips should be full length, flat on the bottom and cover the MSH pin. Is that correct and who makes grips like that?? Thanks for your help guys. Jim W., Glendale AZ


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

multiple manufactures makes them, I buy my grips on eBay, actually the main spring housing pin doesn't have to be covered with the grips, it up to you, it looks better covered though and since I take my grips off for cleaning that's the style I choose.


----------

